# Algae, my archnemesis



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

My water Parameters are as follows: 

7/25 2330
PH 7.0
KH 5.1dKH 1.83meq/L
NO3 0
NO2 0
PO4 0

29gal
110watts via 2 PC bulbs (1x 10,000k 1x 6700k)
Pressurized Co2 at 1 bubble per second.
Salifert test kits used

3 Cory Cats
1 Blue Ram
1 Oto
2 Amano Shrimp

Moderately planted

First came a small patch of green slime algae on the substrate (which has since spread), then the green cloudy water hit, and today I've noticed long strands of green hair algae on the acryllic. Any advice?


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

How old is the tank? May want to bump the nitrate up to 5ppm first if it's fairly new tank and not dosing any micro.


----------



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd say it's almost 3 months old.

Thanks for the response. From reading your reply and the reply of others in other posts it seems I definately need to increace my NO3.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Hair algae...I would slowly raise my NO3 to 10ppm and P04 to 1ppm. Also make sure the C02 is between 20-30ppm. 

Green slime algae...I used Maracyn to get rid of mine or you can do a 5 day blackout.

Green water... The link I had is not working at this time, sorry.

In addition to above add some fast growing plants for the time being to soak up nutrients that the algae also feed on. If you are using ferts stop the ferts for about two weeks.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

3+ watts/gal., no fertilization and light plant mass = algae issues. Too much light for a lightly planted tank.
If you intend to stay on the light side, plant-wise, do a 4 day blackout in conjunction with water changes. This will lose the algae. Start dosing PO4(fleets enema, at your local pharmacy) and KNO3 as well as Flourish or some other Trace Mix. Dose lightly and find the balance for your small plant mass. 
Better yet, if you want to develop a heavily planted tank(recommended for your wattage), pick up the Stems recommended above by trenac. Load up on them and they will begin to intrude on algae's nutrient supply.
In either case, you want to get the CO2/ppm up into the 25 - 30ppm range and keep it there. Fast growing plants, especially in mass is the best way to combat algae.
Go here for more useful information and also a nice CO2/nutrient dosing calculator:
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/articles.htm

Len


----------



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

I have some Flourish Nitrogen, Flourish Phosphorus and Flourish Potassium. I've been dosing the Nitrogen and Phosphorus as per the instructions on the back in an attempt to raise NO3 and PO4 in my tank. I've also got an order of hardy plants on the way. My CO2 measurments currently read 30.528ppm.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

If you don't have success with those three products then try Green light stump remover it works great and last a very long time. Here is a link on how to dose... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nitrate.htm


----------



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

Tested my Nitrates and Phosphates this morning. Seems I'm finally able to get a reading on both.

NO3= 10ppm
PO4= 0.3ppm



I was a little concerned about the fish since the NO3 has risen so quickly, but no ill effects have been observed thus far.

Also maybe it's just my eyes playing tricks on me, but the BGA seems to have recceded in small patches. The green cloudy water has also cleared up a bit on its own, as I'm finally able to see through the tank, albeit just barely.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Is the NO3 dosed by you or is it fish generated?
An imbalance in elements and/or unclean conditions, combined with excessive lighting are typically large factors in algae growth.
Are you doing regular water changes?
Are you dosing anything at this time?

Len


----------



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

The NO3 is currently dosed by me

I'm doing regular 33% water changes

Since the tank was so new, I wasn't dosing anything. But now I'm dosing Flourish Nitrogen and Phosphorus.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

If you don't have them, get test kits for N and P and get the Fleet's Enema I referred to earlier, for your P when the Seachem product runs out. Much less expensive and easy to dose. 
You want N = 10ppm and P = 1.0 - 1.5ppm and keep them there. You want to dose Flourish(not Flourish 'Trace') or similar Trace mix as well. For your tank a starting Trace dosage of 3mls./day would be good. 
CO2ppm you report is good. 
Stuff it with the new plants, and give them 2 weeks to acclimate before additional dosing described above. They will come with stores of nutrients in them and will be fine for a couple of weeks. Until they are in the tank and growing, any additional dosing you do will only be feeding algae. 
Keep cleaning up the algae by siphon, scrubbing, pruning, etc. Doing this and adding a bunch of plants will yield a much improved situation for you down the road.
There are also, cheaper sources for KNO3 than the Flourish product you are using presently. In a 29 gal. tank, those products can get expensive.

Len


----------



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm currently using Salifert tests for both Phosphates and Nitrates.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Well then test frequently until you learn how much N and P your tank uses.
Keep the CO2 in the 25 - 30ppm area and with the added plant mass, you should see improvement. Traces are an important part of the equation as well.
Just be patient and keep the tank cleaned up. It doesn't happen over night, but gradually the algae will lessen.

Len


----------



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

The new plants have been in the tank for only a couple days, and the BGA is almost completely gone. Still battling some slightly green water, but other then that, everything appears in check. NO3 levels are still bouncing around and phosphates are still a little low, but it looks like the BGA is on the run!


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Don't get lazy now.......keep the nutients within spec. and the CO2 up.
If you are not dosing Traces, I highly recommend it. They are important.
Grow the plants, and they will take care of the algae.

Len


----------



## PhreelancR (Jan 5, 2003)

djlen said:


> Don't get lazy now.......


lol, I certainly don't plan on doing that. I've been testing the water just about everyday, and dosing when and as much as needed. I've also picked up some Fleet Enema for when the Flourish Phosphorus runs out.


----------



## LkV (Jul 30, 2003)

I 've got a question. In June all of a sudden I got green water and hadn't been able to get rid of it. My tank has been under control since May of 2003 (ie algae growing on surfaces but no green water before). Got an unplanted 18 gal. with a bunch of fish. 


The only difference was that my algae eating snail had died recently before that (May maybe?).

I have tried not turning on the light, partial black out, changing water. None of them worked. I also recently adopted a Chinese algae eater but I don't think it's help either. I never had real plant in it. I thought I managed to keep the algae more or less at bay by scrubing, fish and filtering over the past year. 

I did water tests - no nitrates, no ammonia, ph is high 7.4-6 ish but it's alway been like that from the start. Any advice? How come all of a sudden?

I have been meaning to get a plant of two and throw it in the tank. Would that help? I don't really have time to deal with feeding the plants as well over the long term.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Lkv...Here is a green water link that should help you out... http://www.aquariaplants.com/greenwater.htm


----------



## LkV (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. During black out, would you still feed the fish? I guess so huh. :smile: I will give that a try.

L.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Don't feed the fish during a blackout. They will be fine for 4 days or even longer without food. 
Floaters, like Salvinia, Water Sprite or Egeria will help keep the nutrients under control after the black out.

Len


----------



## LkV (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying. Perfect time then. I am going away for the weekend. 

L.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

I didn't see any mention of CO2 in the above posts, but if injecting it, shut it down, and raise spray bars, if applicable, during blackout. 
Blackouts are best done in conjunction with water changes, but this is not an absolute necessity. Try to do a large one before and after the black out if possible.
If you can sneak one in after two days, so much the better, and then re-cover for two more days.

Len


----------



## LkV (Jul 30, 2003)

Djlen, Trenac,

Just did a water change after the 4 day black out. The algae looked about 85% gone. Hope it will stay that way. Will get some plants to absorb the extra nutrients. Got a casualty though. My boarder Chinese Algae eater didn't make it. :icon_frow Oh well. Hope my friend's son won't be too disappointed. 

Didn't have any CO2 set up. too complicated. Will try the floaters you recommended.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Now get your self some stem plants and some floaters, like Egeria, Salvinia, and Water Sprite, to balance your wattage.
Without adding plants, your algae will likely return.

Len


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Lkv... Sorry to here that you lost a fish, however it is great that most of the algae is gone. Another good floater plant that grows like a weed is Hornwort or Water lettuce, you may want to try one of these.


----------



## LkV (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks you all for all your advice. Unfortunately, I didn't get around to putting plants in the tank. So guess what, the algae is kind of back. :icon_conf Going to do that now. Will see what happens. 

LKV


----------



## LkV (Jul 30, 2003)

Went to the store to get plants. Was told that we got this green water because our local water company started to add chloramine to the water and the stuff I use to neutralize changes chloramine to ammonia. And that's what cause the algae to proliferate. Does that make sense to you all? Would adding plants still help? I have been checking nitrates and ammonia level but it always comes up at zero anyway.

LKV.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

My guess is that you were mis-informed(trying to be kind here) by the LFS.
Let me try this one more time........................YOU NEED PLANTS IN THE TANK!!!
If you had gotten them before, you would probably not be experiencing the issues you are now faced with. Plants and water changes solve a multitude of problems.
Load up on the cheapie fast growing stems and the floaters I referred to above.

Len


----------



## LkV (Jul 30, 2003)

ok. I got the hint. I got some floaters from the LFS. Will go back and get more at a different store. Dont' have much selections. The sweltering weather right now doesn't help.

THanks.

L


----------

